# Dennis Schröder On Cover Of NBA 2K16 In Germany



## BlakeJesus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628907816133136385


----------



## ATLien

He was mostly terrible in the playoffs, but he had his moments during the regular season and he's still young. 

My guess we will see a lot more 2 PG backcourts, which stats show was a trainwreck in 2014-15, this season to help offset the loss of DMC.


----------



## kbdullah

It really says that at the top? Stephen Curry. James Harden. Anthony Davis. Dennis Schroder.


----------



## BlakeJesus

kbdullah said:


> It really says that at the top? Stephen Curry. James Harden. Anthony Davis. Dennis Schroder.


Is it really that strange? It's a blown up picture of him on the front, wouldn't it be even stranger if his name WASN'T on there somewhere?


----------



## R-Star

kbdullah said:


> It really says that at the top? Stephen Curry. James Harden. Anthony Davis. Dennis Schroder.


Agreed. Harden gets way over hyped these days just because of his stupid beard.


----------



## Bubbles

I'm glad that 2K got their token German on the cover for Germany.


----------



## roux

Have the Germans already moved on from this guy?


----------



## ChrisWoj

roux said:


> Have the Germans already moved on from this guy?


I have a few thoughts....

1. That is someone you move on from the day after you see that picture.

2. There are some fakes online, but I don't think Dirk has ever been on a German cover. I think he's turned them down.

3. I think Dennis Schroder sneaks into the leagues top 10 point guards at some point in his career. I don't think he'll suffer being behind Teague right now, he gets good experience running a squad in competitive ball every summer, and when he either moves on or Atlanta decides to move away from Teague he'll be ready for the challenge.


----------

